# For BS's...who here has rocked it getting into shape after your WS's A?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I need motivation here so I want to hear from those that got into great shape after their D days.

I am up 15 lbs from a year ago and feel gross..I feel like instead of looking my best I am going downhill...so I want to hear stories from those that rocked it exercise and eating wise and how good they feel about themselves.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hear you on the wieght gain. I gained rather than lost after dday. But I also got the benefit of letting go of fears. Especially the fear of what other people think. I am more carefree and outgoing than I have ever been in my life. But I should would like to lose the 20 pds I gained working at the bar.


----------



## lou (Apr 22, 2011)

Me!!! 

I've never been overweight or even chubby, but I went from 125 lbs of untoned flab to 111 lbs and I'm all muscle. I have a six pack! Working out all my frustrations and having results to show for it are amazing, plus I'm looking forward to my winter vacation pictures for the first time ever! 

I can't encourage getting fit and active enough. I wish I hadve done this on my own, but revenge was a pretty sweet motivation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

I lost almost 30 lbs in 5 weeks after dd - not on purpose. However, I made lemons out of lemonade and started rip60 and Insanity - now at 39 I have a better body than I did when I was 20 (I was sz 6 then, but not as defined/muscular). Went from a size 10 to a size 4/5.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

I was up around 240 lbs a year ago. Can't believe I am doing this but........

Here I am now:










I definitely feel a lot better about the way I look, but above and beyond that is the physical capabilities I have now. I haven't been in this kind of shape since my early 20's (I'm 40).

I'm shy and will probably remove this picture before too long, it's embarrassing.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG! Don't remove - display proudly! I took a second glance :smthumbup:


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> OMG! Don't remove - display proudly! I took a second glance :smthumbup:


Thank you


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome...some great motivation here!!! I think that is the best way to go after being a BS...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> OMG! Don't remove - display proudly! I took a second glance :smthumbup:


:iagree:


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

highwood said:


> Awesome...some great motivation here!!! I think that is the best way to go after being a BS...


Yes, it's easy to see how pissed WW is about how I look. It's a sweet sweet feeling.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I went from 210 to 185. (i'm 5'11")

Didn't have anything to do with eating right, closer to eating nothing... But to burn off some of the overwelming stress, exercise can be credited with some of results.

I don't have before pics and feel odd about posting afters. But, the change was significant.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

highwood said:


> I need motivation here so I want to hear from those that got into great shape after their D days.
> 
> I am up 15 lbs from a year ago and feel gross..I feel like instead of looking my best I am going downhill...so I want to hear stories from those that rocked it exercise and eating wise and how good they feel about themselves.


Don't be too hard on yourself. The fact that you posted - you are ready to kick some a$$! Awesome!

I used to be a stress eater (and I was always under a lot of stress). Then i found grief....just the opposite. I am not sure I should have survived as little as I ate. I am not even sure why, but I turned to a diet of 1 package of Ramen noodles and a bottle of water a day for about 4 weeks. The first week I didn't eat anything. Then I looked at myself in the mirror and saw that I was thin, but didn't look healthy, and what if I caused damage to my organs - I couldn't do that to my kids - so I started eating again and working out. I feel awesome  Simple encouragmnt from my WH would have been a better choice (than affair), but it is what it is. Now he needs to lose his extra 30


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> I lost almost 30 lbs in 5 weeks after dd - not on purpose. However, I made lemons out of lemonade .... now I have a better body than I did when I was 20


yeah this.

6-2, from 220 down to 175, than struggled to put muscle on and now at 184, 15% body fat and benching way more than I ever did before. My shoulders are big, my legs are cut, stomache looks good (not six pack but good).

I feel like a million bucks. It's awesome. I can feel the difference on days when I cant make it to the gym, my body craves the exercise now.

I eat healthier but I also feel like I enjoy a much wider variety of foods (fish, sushi, etc). I get sick less often.

Frankly, I'd watch my diet and work out at this point, even if I didn't see the results on my body, because it simply feels good.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Ironically exercise comes easy for me..i.e. Saturday I did 5 km on the treadmill at the gym in the a.m. then in the afternoon did just over an hour of Xcountry skiing. Eating is the more challenging aspect..I like junk good...I love chips/chocolate/fast food/etc. etc.

I am one of those people that exercises regularly but will gain weight at the same time...


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I went from 210 to 185. (i'm 5'11")
> 
> Didn't have anything to do with eating right, closer to eating nothing... But to burn off some of the overwelming stress, exercise can be credited with some of results.
> 
> I don't have before pics and feel odd about posting afters. But, the change was significant.


You posted a profile pic a few weeks ago - you could tell you were not overweight - looked good! I eat right now and don't lose 6 lbs a week. I maintain. Starvation is not a good diet plan :-(


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Saki said:


> yeah this.
> 
> 6-2, from 220 down to 175, than struggled to put muscle on and now at 184, 15% body fat and benching way more than I ever did before. My shoulders are big, my legs are cut, stomache looks good (not six pack but good).
> 
> ...


That's the thing..in the past when I am doing great exercise/eating wise..I feel my best...it seems to affect all other aspects of my life..where as when I am eating crap I feel gross all round...less productive/lazy, etc. etc.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

highwood said:


> Ironically exercise comes easy for me..i.e. Saturday I did 5 km on the treadmill at the gym in the a.m. then in the afternoon did just over an hour of Xcountry skiing. Eating is the more challenging aspect..I like junk good...I love chips/chocolate/fast food/etc. etc.
> 
> I am one of those people that exercises regularly but will gain weight at the same time...


So you know what you have to do - and up your water intake. If you are already active, you will lose quickly just by changing your diet. Do a search for Insanity diet plan - a lot of easy/good/healthy recipies there.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Saki said:


> yI can feel the difference on days when I cant make it to the gym, my body craves the exercise now.


Agree with you on this. I find sometimes when I am walking (I have a couple mile walk as part of my daily commute) that my body pushes me to run, just because it wants to. I have a lot of energy but the best part is the reduction in aches and pains. I've thought for a long time that those aches and pains were just part of aging. I was wrong.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> I have a lot of energy but the best part is the reduction in aches and pains. I've thought for a long time that those aches and pains were just part of aging. I was wrong.


I no longer have lower back pain. I thought it was just because I work on a computer all day (and no, TAMS is not part of my job ....

No more pains - and no back fat - replaced with cut shoulders! And I threw out my one piece mom bathing suits and bought 4 bikinis - and I can rock em' now (although it took me all summer to get comfortable walking around).


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Back fat....not attractive that is for sure

I tend to gain more so from the waist up..my face too will show weight gain as well...yuck!


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I started to hit the gym regularly. I have droppd maybe 5-10 lbs. I get comments from time to time. I am trying to R with my fWW. So last week she says, so you know my attraction to you has nothing to do with your looks. I think she has been trying to sabotage me actually. I am starting to look pretty good and it scares her a bit. 

Her sex rank is probably an 8, but she is late thirties so it is fading. I am early 40's and a 7-8. I forsee me passing her and she knows it and it scares the S out of her. I think she is afraid I will find a replacement. (Which I might do!)

My suspisions will be proven soon if she starts getting in shape.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

highwood said:


> Back fat....not attractive that is for sure
> 
> I tend to gain more so from the waist up..my face too will show weight gain as well...yuck!


Me too - it is amazing to see that I really can have a skinny waist - and I'm 5'8, so I thought I carried it well - looking back now - blah. I am my own worst critic. And not even a hint of a double chin - if I WANTED to wear a turtlenck I could - nope - not covering up this hard work! It is amazing what a little weight loss will do - you will feel great!


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes... I used all that anger, and 'needing space' from my WW to exercise. It helped me work through it. At least.... that was the first year.

Then... well, I stopped as the depression hit. Stopped eating healthy and just sort of slacked off on the workout. Gained it all right back. Guess what my New Year's resolution will be?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> OMG! Don't remove - display proudly! I took a second glance :smthumbup:



Second glance..... I just stayed on the pic for a while...


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

slater said:


> Her sex rank is probably an 8, but she is late thirties so it is fading. QUOTE]
> 
> Please clarify....
> 
> ...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Another thing I have noticed about myself is that when I am not feeling good about how I look..then I tend to get more paranoid with H and more cranky and irritable..

I think it is because I feel like I look like crap I take it out on him. I do not feel good about myself so it heightens the fact that he had someone calling him handsome, etc. boosting up his ego.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

highwood said:


> Another thing I have noticed about myself is that when I am not feeling good about how I look..then I tend to get more paranoid with H and more cranky and irritable..
> 
> I think it is because I feel like I look like crap I take it out on him. I do not feel good about myself so it heightens the fact that he had someone calling him handsome, etc. boosting up his ego.


I understand that. Crappy to feel that way, but part of the aftermath. If you lose weight, you will feel better...little by little. You will start to notice and your attitude will change.

Just know that it doesn't matter what the OW or your husband look/looked like. It was opportunityfor them - nothing else. Sick/twisted opportunity. 

I never cheated on my hubs, and he weighs 40 lbs more than when we married - 16 years ago. I was 25 lbs more, but now even a size smaller and better shape - and losing weight makes you look younger too. I just had a friend who hasn't seen me in 9 years tell me that I looked like I must have when I was in high school - that I look younger than I did when she last saw me....I won't lie - made me feel good


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

I started to get more mentally in shape. Mentally stronger. Mentally independent. Physically I was already in shape. Apparently not quite as "young, thin and powerful" as AP but Im in shape physically. I am working hard to be more emotionally tough. Less able to be brought down by him in the event this is repeated.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> I started to get more mentally in shape. Mentally stronger. Mentally independent. Physically I was already in shape. Apparently not quite as "young, thin and powerful" as AP but Im in shape physically. I am working hard to be more emotionally tough. Less able to be brought down by him in the event this is repeated.


I hear you! I think the same thing...that is why I hate it when I feel like crap. Becuase then it just seems to make me feel more needy, more paranoid, etc. My goal is to start being the type of person that I would admire....


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

6'-1". Was 227 now 178lbs. Lost most of it in the past 6 months. 

I'm fairly active, just started eating healthy and much smaller portions. I'm maintaining my current weight now. 

Everyone has noticed the weight loss since I bought a new wardrobe of clothes that fit. Definitely a huge ego boost! 

34" waist and I look like I did in my early 20's

I plan to start a workout routine once the dust settles from our separation. I'll have a bit more free time then.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Second glance..... I just stayed on the pic for a while...


Thank you (says a red faced Disenchanted).


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

I went from about 210 to 175. I had lost 10 pounds initially, on my own, but the remaining 25 was in about 5 weeks after DDay from not eating anything.

I can run 5 miles now. Doing 45 pushups is a breeze. I just need to lose 10 more pounds and I will be good and cut, my abs are starting to come back, though. I have a FLAT stomach now, and love it. My arms are most defiantly bigger and cut. Starting to look like David.

I feel good and people have been saying I look good. Even my wh0re of a stbxw has made it clear that I am looking fine, f her!

The only thing left is to stop drinking so much booze. Then the weight will melt away. (I am still a little upset by all of this, I am sure you all can relate.) Right now I am maintaining.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Carlton said:


> I went from about 210 to 175. I had lost 10 pounds initially, on my own, but the remaining 25 was in about 5 weeks after DDay from not eating anything.
> 
> I can run 5 miles now. Doing 45 pushups is a breeze. I just need to lose 10 more pounds and I will be good and cut, my abs are starting to come back, though. I have a FLAT stomach now, and love it. My arms are most defiantly bigger and cut. Starting to look like David.
> 
> ...


I took a pic of myself and texted it to my hoar of a stbxww and said "you can keep that one!'" with a deviant grin (this before she moved out).

She wasn't pleased and said "you're really proud of yourself aren't you?"

Love the new wardrobe thing. When my waist hit 32" I spent $200 on my first pair of designer jeans. Stupid? Probably. Feel great? Definitely.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> I took a pic of myself and texted it to my hoar of a stbxww and said "you can keep that one!'" with a deviant grin (this before she moved out).
> 
> She wasn't pleased and said "you're really proud of yourself aren't you?"
> 
> Love the new wardrobe thing. When my waist hit 32" I spent $200 on my first pair of designer jeans. Stupid? Probably. Feel great? Definitely.


My problem was I went out and bought 33 waist jeans, from a 37 or 8. I then proceeded to lose 2 or 3 more inches off my waist, they don't fit without a belt now. I was on my last belt loop (that I punched myself) to the last belt loop 6 inches the other way. I have to fold the end of that belt back onto itself so the end isn't flopping around.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> I took a pic of myself and texted it to my hoar of a stbxww and said "you can keep that one!'" with a deviant grin (this before she moved out).
> 
> She wasn't pleased and said "you're really proud of yourself aren't you?"
> 
> Love the new wardrobe thing. When my waist hit 32" I spent $200 on my first pair of designer jeans. Stupid? Probably. Feel great? Definitely.


AWESOME!!!!

Toby Keith - How Do You Like Me Now?! - YouTube


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Carlton said:


> I had lost 10 pounds initially, on my own, but the remaining 25 was in about 5 weeks after DDay from not eating anything.


That initial 10 was for my wife because I saw her getting into shape and didn't want to be a fat slob for her.

See my thumb? Gee I'm dumb.

She always maintained that everything she did to look good was for herself and not for me.

If she had only waited six months, I would have been what she wanted. But I don't think it would have mattered. The guy she f'd is kind of a dumpy looking version of me. But he is high falutin', gets paid more than me, and wears a suit every day.

Now, I get comments all the time. Right in front to f her too, about how good I look. Her loss.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> I started to get more mentally in shape. Mentally stronger. Mentally independent. Physically I was already in shape. Apparently not quite as "young, thin and powerful" as AP but Im in shape physically. I am working hard to be more emotionally tough. Less able to be brought down by him in the event this is repeated.


CTU is gorgeous! Her WH was a damn fool. Aren't the all?!?!

You are tough girl!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Carlton said:


> My problem was I went out and bought 33 waist jeans, from a 37 or 8. I then proceeded to lose 2 or 3 more inches off my waist, they don't fit without a belt now. I was on my last belt loop (that I punched myself) to the last belt loop 6 inches the other way. I have to fold the end of that belt back onto itself so the end isn't flopping around.


Yeah the problems, oh the problems. 

LOL

Gave all my old jeans to a buddy, not sure if he found that insulting but they just didn't fit me anymore! I really need some new shirts now, they're all baggy on me and with my new shape I would probably benefit from some tighter fitting tops. (Haven't had anything worth showing off for a long time).

I don't even fit into the suit I wore when I proposed to STBXWW (yes, I still have it), it's too big!

I don't think that my pant waist can get any smaller, I'm now in weight gain mode (hopefully in the right places).


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Get the tight fitting shirts. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Jason439 said:


> Get the tight fitting shirts. You won't be disappointed!


...and neither will the ladies


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Yeah the problems, oh the problems.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


American Eagle has 'athletic fit' t-shirts. They are heavy weight. Slim cut. Come in all kinds of colors and look AWESOME. V and crew necks available.

AE Legend Crew T | American Eagle Outfitters 

Not sure if these are the ones, but they sure look like it. $16 for a t-shirt is a little spendy, but the satisfaction of knowing you look great in them is priceless. Get some coupons.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

I lost about 10 kilos. I moved like a skeleton.

After realizing that her EA is not my fault, I started working on myself. Started going to gym, listening to music.

I am now in much better shape. More confident.

Motivation. It is the key. Stay continuously motivated.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

I actually have some reward bucks from Nordstrom to go spend (earned during HB and the shopping sprees with STBXW) sitting in my wallet. Was thinking about getting some five star customer service in fitting some new button up shirts for the office. I have no idea what size shirt I should even be wearing lol.

Thanks for the tip on the tees, I'll get some, but I need to fit them first. I have no idea if I'm a large now or an XL or anything. Haven't worn a tight fitting shirt since I was a teenager, I always pick 'em baggy and over sized.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

AngryandUsed said:


> I lost about 10 kilos. I moved like a skeleton.
> 
> After realizing that her EA is not my fault, I started working on myself. Started going to gym, listening to music.
> 
> ...


...and to realize that it takes work...I will have to sacrifice to a certain extent...as simple as that...does not mean I cannot have fast food again yes I can but just in smaller portions. As well I have to focus on not eating 3 hours prior to bedtime.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> I actually have some reward bucks from Nordstrom to go spend (earned during HB and the shopping sprees with STBXW) sitting in my wallet. Was thinking about getting some five star customer service in fitting some new button up shirts for the office. I have no idea what size shirt I should even be wearing lol.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the tees, I'll get some, but I need to fit them first. I have no idea if I'm a large now or an XL or anything. Haven't worn a tight fitting shirt since I was a teenager, I always pick 'em baggy and over sized.


Tight Red T-Shirt Posing!!! 52cm guns!!! - YouTube :smthumbup:


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

highwood said:


> ...and to realize that it takes work...I will have to sacrifice to a certain extent...as simple as that...does not mean I cannot have fast food again yes I can but just in smaller portions. As well I have to focus on not eating 3 hours prior to bedtime.


It isn't that hard for me to get to the gym There is a fantastically beautiful woman there that I gawk over, who always spends her time walking back and forth near me when I'm working out. (seems to like watching me work out)

She wears a wedding ring though, but I've thought about asking her "are you really married, or do you just wear that to ward of intruders?"

I haven't done that, but I've thought about it. She is *FREAKING HOT*. 

I would never hit on a married woman, but looking at this one sure makes working out more fun.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

...or you can choose the following...

Tommy Boy (5/10) Movie CLIP - Fat Guy in a Little Coat (1995) HD - YouTube


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Tight Red T-Shirt Posing!!! 52cm guns!!! - YouTube :smthumbup:


lol I got a lot of work to do!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> It isn't that hard for me to get to the gym There is a fantastically beautiful woman there that I gawk over, who always spends her time walking back and forth near me when I'm working out. (seems to like watching me work out)
> 
> She wears a wedding ring though, but I've thought about asking her "are you really married, or do you just wear that to ward of intruders?"
> 
> ...


Stay away from the ring! Don't become the lowlife AP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can look, but don't touch. You are better than that.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Stay away from the ring! Don't become the lowlife AP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can look, but don't touch. You are better than that.


I would never.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> I actually have some reward bucks from Nordstrom to go spend (earned during HB and the shopping sprees with STBXW) sitting in my wallet. Was thinking about getting some five star customer service in fitting some new button up shirts for the office. I have no idea what size shirt I should even be wearing lol.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the tees, I'll get some, but I need to fit them first. I have no idea if I'm a large now or an XL or anything. Haven't worn a tight fitting shirt since I was a teenager, I always pick 'em baggy and over sized.


Pick the right size(or one size smaller), I am usually a large, but I think I will go medium with those. These are not meant to be baggy.

I am really going to enjoy my new found freedom and re-sculpted body.

I can see it already. I am in my early 40's and already the girls are coming out of the wood work. I only wish it was summer.

Ugh, I just realized my summer was spent with that cheater. Never stops to amaze at how I can bridge the gap to my wife's affair. I remember how she was putting me down for doing flips off the diving board, at 40.

Next year she will be like, DAMN, you look great doing flips off the diving board, hehe.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Stay away from the ring! Don't become the lowlife AP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can look, but don't touch. You are better than that.


When I first found out about my wife PA, I wanted to F every married woman I could find. I wanted payback. I controlled myself, I would never do that.

I even wanted to F her therapist, just to get even. She has got to have 10 years on me.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Carlton said:


> I went from about 210 to 175. I had lost 10 pounds initially, on my own, but the remaining 25 was in about 5 weeks after DDay from not eating anything.
> 
> I can run 5 miles now. Doing 45 pushups is a breeze. I just need to lose 10 more pounds and I will be good and cut, my abs are starting to come back, though. I have a FLAT stomach now, and love it. My arms are most defiantly bigger and cut. Starting to look like David.
> 
> ...


I sure as he11 can relate! Your post made me laugh! I love it!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Carlton said:


> When I first found out about my wife PA, I wanted to F every married woman I could find. I wanted payback. I controlled myself, I would never do that.
> 
> I even wanted to F her therapist, just to get even. She has got to have 10 years on me.


If there is one thing that I have learned/decided for certain from all of this, it is this:

I WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER TOUCH ANOTHER MAN'S WOMAN

EVER

NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Carlton said:


> When I first found out about my wife PA, I wanted to F every married woman I could find. I wanted payback. I controlled myself, I would never do that.
> 
> I even wanted to F her therapist, just to get even. She has got to have 10 years on me.


In a twisted way this made me laugh. I am having a good day and my humor is making a comeback I think. I never SERIOUSLY considered a RA.....but I did throw out there that I should go bar hopping and get my wild oats sowed. Hubs was only my second love, so I had plenty to make up for in comparison. I think if I said that now it might have more impact...but I don't need to go there anymore.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

After Dday, I lost 10lbs and hovered around 160 for most of the year. I'm finally close to 170 (175) is my ideal weight. I've always had nice arms from doing pushups (300) before taking a shower, but I've always had problems achieving the washboard six pack.

On Dec. 1st, me and my fourteen year-old son started the P90X workout. WOW! I thought that I was in shape but quickly found out how out of shape I was. Twenty-five years ago I could do 20 pullups and that's the self image that I had of myself. Surprisingly, I could barely do five. 

We've been at it for over two weeks now and have to admit that we're finally at the stage where we look forward to doing it. I converted the old guest bedroom (aka ex wife's transition room) to a mini gym.

The byproduct of all this exercise is that I'll be in the best shape of my life when I get ready to go back on the prowl. Plus, this is great bonding for me and my son.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Before







After


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Jason439 said:


> View attachment 2001
> 
> Before
> View attachment 2002
> ...


Wow, Jason! Lose the beer, loose the gut! You look great!


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> I was up around 240 lbs a year ago. Can't believe I am doing this but........
> 
> Here I am now:
> 
> ...


Keep going. You would be amazed at what can be done between now and 50. After 50, you can still do wonders, but usually only with the right, er...."supplements."

What's your program?


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Wow, Jason! Lose the beer, loose the gut! You look great!


Thanks! I still enjoy my cold beer. Just not as many and no junk food at all.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Keep going. You would be amazed at what can be done between now and 50. After 50, you can still do wonders, but usually only with the right, er...."supplements."
> 
> What's your program?


I walk a few miles day, run a few miles on the weekends and hit the gym as much as I can (try to get there 4 times a week, usually only do 3 times).

At the gym I just do abs, lats, shoulders, abs, chest, triceps, abs, biceps, chest, shoulders, biceps for about 1 hour to 1.5 hours.

And I only eat single ingredient foods.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Jason439 said:


> Thanks! I still enjoy my cold beer. Just not as many and no junk food at all.


Time for a new belt my friend!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

OK - so motivated to post a pic, but having technical difficulties - afraid it is going to post multple times. Best way to post (so I can also remove it soon)?


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Time for a new belt my friend!


The new belt is next on my list. I've been giving the Makita drill a workout punching new holes in my belts. Lol


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Tight Red T-Shirt Posing!!! 52cm guns!!! - YouTube :smthumbup:


That dude is disgusting. I know he didn't just get there by working out.

He may be big and such, you can tell the he has been taking "supplements" to augment his workouts. A little HGH/BGH and anyone can look like that.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> OK - so motivated to post a pic, but having technical difficulties - afraid it is going to post multple times. Best way to post (so I can also remove it soon)?


I just stick the pic on a FB album, make it private so nobody can see it but me and then link the to the image address in the forum.

Of course you can just add it as an attachment (look for the paperclip in the "advanced" reply to thread menu)


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

:awink: :awink: :awink:


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> I walk a few miles day, run a few miles on the weekends and hit the gym as much as I can (try to get there 4 times a week, usually only do 3 times).
> 
> At the gym I just do abs, lats, shoulders, abs, chest, triceps, abs, biceps, chest, shoulders, biceps for about 1 hour to 1.5 hours.
> 
> And I only eat single ingredient foods.



My weakness is chips and salsa. Love protein shakes w/lots of frozen berries.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> :awink: :awink: :awink:


You scared me with the eek!


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> ok -let's see if this works...
> 
> Do not have an old pic on my laptop, and not thrilled about a before pic anyway - but this is in July after 2 rounds of rip60... Now I am doing Insanity.


WOW!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> You scared me with the eek!


I couldn't find a jaw drop or drool smiley 

I think I'll just keep my thoughts to myself. 

You're married.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> ok -let's see if this works...


Well, it sure as hell works for me!

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> My weakness is chips and salsa. Love protein shakes w/lots of frozen berries.


My weakness is.....

oh sh!t, nevermind

Damn it, I have deleted about 35 flirtatious posts, but I just can't seem to help myself.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Seriously, if you haven't started any program, rip60 is a great start - it is doable - hard at first, but then you want to do it because you can. Insanity is great too - kinda cheating and repeating certain disks that focus on upper body and abs.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> My weakness is.....
> 
> oh sh!t, nevermind
> 
> Damn it, I have deleted about 35 flirtatious posts, but I just can't seem to help myself.


Just knowing that you made my day a little better....now back to business Shout- Richard Simmons Sweatin To The Oldies 4 - YouTube


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Just knowing that you made my day a little better....now back to business Shout- Richard Simmons Sweatin To The Oldies 4 - YouTube


I'll just say that you look *REALLY* good

REALLY GOOD


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> I couldn't find a jaw drop or drool smiley
> 
> I think I'll just keep my thoughts to myself.
> 
> You're married.


Yes I am - but as a fellow TAMmer, that means a lot. We're cool.:smthumbup:


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

3putt said:


> Well, it sure as hell works for me!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you  I'm trying!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> I'll just say that you look *REALLY* good
> 
> REALLY GOOD


I don't know if I should thank the OW or kick her a$$ now...just know I'm never going back.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> :awink: :awink: :awink:


As Meatloaf sang, you took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## vw337 (Dec 17, 2012)

Its been about one month since my DDay (first time posting as well). 

I have been going to the gym about 4 times a week for the last 3 weeks. Cardio and weights for a half hour each.

it is an awesome way to help relieve anxiety, it makes you feel good about your self. I am not sure if my relationship will recover form WS but i am confident that if it does not I will be happy with myself.

I would suggest to get some new cloths as well so you can look as good as you feel. Being confident goes a long way in dealing with things.....at least for me.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

HA! My STBXW hates Meatloaf. I think his music is fantastic, reminds me of parking with my high school sweet heart.

meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth - YouTube


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

So here is what I noticed - we are mostly all around the 40 age +/- - and don't we feel good?!? Still in the game, my friends!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, did you say something?

I'm distracted.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

vw337 said:


> Its been about one month since my DDay (first time posting as well).
> 
> I have been going to the gym about 4 times a week for the last 3 weeks. Cardio and weights for a half hour each.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to find your way here - but it is a great forum. You have the right attitude and whatever happens, keep the focus on yourself and you will overcome.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok.. So I think with all you guys being brave (although I didnt see Sun's pic) you motivated me to go ahead and post a pic.. I was hoping to find a 'before' pic so you could see the dramatic difference... The before is approx. 25 lbs over this....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> I'll just say that you look *REALLY* good
> 
> REALLY GOOD


See LFTS!!! I told you! youre beautiful.....you shame us..


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Ok.. So I think with all you guys being brave (although I didnt see Sun's pic) you motivated me to go ahead and post a pic.. I was hoping to find a 'before' pic so you could see the dramatic difference... The before is approx. 25 lbs over this....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


OH d-d-d-d-d dear!!! Looking good Pit man~


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> See LFTS!!! I told you! youre beautiful.....you shame us..


You are! If they saw you......


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Ok.. So I think with all you guys being brave (although I didnt see Sun's pic) you motivated me to go ahead and post a pic.. I was hoping to find a 'before' pic so you could see the dramatic difference... The before is approx. 25 lbs over this....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Maybe this is not appropriate to ask....but are you wearing anything in this pic...cause it looks like you just scribbled on some bottoms?!?


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> You are! If they saw you......


Na. Youre so pretty, really.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> I was up around 240 lbs a year ago. Can't believe I am doing this but........
> 
> Here I am now:
> 
> ...


Respect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

canttrustu said:


> OH d-d-d-d-d dear!!! Looking good Pit man~


Thank you  

I guess you'd have to have seen my body 25lbs heavier to understand the difference. The Adkins and Beverly Hills diets have nothing on the cheating wife diet.



LookingForTheSun said:


> Maybe this is not appropriate to ask....but are you wearing anything in this pic...cause it looks like you just scribbled on some bottoms?!?


Maybe it's inappropriate to answer. lol. 

I did edit the pic, i had just gotten outta the shower.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Thank you
> 
> I guess you'd have to have seen my body 25lbs heavier to understand the difference. The Adkins and Beverly Hills diets have nothing on the cheating wife diet.


Oh I understand, trust me.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

I lost 16 pounds after DDay (when I learned the EA was actually a PA) simply from the stress, not eating properly, and not sleeping. It was not a very healthy way to lose weight. Lost it in about 3 - 4 weeks. This is not a joke! 

As soon as I passed from the depressed into the Angry phase - I started to eat better and sleep better and I gained back about 5 pounds.

But since I was fairly active to begin with, I decided to make the most of a bad situation it by maintaining the weight loss via stepping up my exercise (cycling, free weights). I have since lost another 3 pounds meaning I am about 14-15 pounds down from my pre-D-Day weight. I am targeting losing another 5-6 pounds to get to my pre-marriage weight (I got married at age 28). Pants are definitely looser at the waist and I have lost weight around my face too - so look better and feel much better. 

Of course, I am 53 now - so "better" may be a relative term. No way am I posting a picture after Pit-of-my-stomach because you'd probably mistake it for his "before" picture!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

I lost 25 and only weighed 114 to start...... yeah I had to start eating.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> Respect!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

I do have to start working out. Unfortunately I don't have the six pack abs "yet".


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Thank you
> 
> I guess you'd have to have seen my body 25lbs heavier to understand the difference. The Adkins and Beverly Hills diets have nothing on the cheating wife diet.
> 
> ...


I APPRECIATE you answering


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> I lost 25 and only weighed 114 to start...... yeah I had to start eating.


Oh my! That makes me sad. Looks like 25 is the magic number...and everyone who has posted a pic looks AMAZING! You all deserve 2 songs 

Stronger- Kelly Clarkson Lyrics - YouTube

pink blow me one last kiss - YouTube


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

canttrustu said:


> I lost 25 and only weighed 114 to start...... yeah I had to start eating.


OMFG 90lbs?!? Serious? How tall are you?

Need pic please.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Jason439 said:


> I do have to start working out. Unfortunately I don't have the six pack abs "yet".


Key word - yet. You look wonderful! Very stylish rockin' the jeans :smthumbup:


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

So I usually think it's douchey to post shirtless pics, but I'm pretty proud of the work I've put in, and hope I can inspire some other BS's... 

I'm 39 and 6'-3" tall. Been in and out of the gym most of my adult life - I typically hit a "regular gym" 3-4 days a week at lunch, but never really had a trainer or a "regimen". I was 220ish on DDay, lost about 10 lbs quickly from stress / not eating, and then decided to take the ball and run with it. 

I modified my diet to mostly single ingredient stuff (I hardly ever eat bread or pasta, but I'm not giving up cheese or booze). I started doing crossfit 2 days a week and kept with the regular gym 2 days a week, plus active sports and whatnot on weekends. 

Lowest weight was 192 back in August, but I typically float around 195-200, and I am WAY stronger and have great endurance. Doing 100 (kipping) pullups in a workout is not a big deal! I'm in the best shape of my life by far.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Key word - yet. You look wonderful! Very stylish rockin' the jeans :smthumbup:


LFTS. Thank you! It's the simple fact that people notice that helps me keep the weight off.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Carlton said:


> That dude is disgusting. I know he didn't just get there by working out.
> 
> He may be big and such, you can tell the he has been taking "supplements" to augment his workouts. A little HGH/BGH and anyone can look like that.


Most likely just something like a stack of Deca, Dbol, and sustanon. He's got the shirt so tight on the chest because he's probably started up a little set of boobs, due to not stacking with something to stop the aromatase of excess test into estrogen. I don't think I believe those are 20" arms, either.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

OnTheRocks said:


> So I usually think it's douchey to post shirtless pics, but I'm pretty proud of the work I've put in, and hope I can inspire some other BS's...
> 
> I'm 39 and 6'-3" tall. Been in and out of the gym most of my adult life - I typically hit a "regular gym" 3-4 days a week at lunch, but never really had a trainer or a "regimen". I was 220ish on DDay, lost about 10 lbs quickly from stress / not eating, and then decided to take the ball and run with it.
> 
> ...


If ever there were a thread to say "booyah", this is it. I think we have all earned the right to post whatever we want. BTW - you look great too! Wear it proud! You earned it!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> If ever there were a thread to say "booyah", this is it. I think we have all earned the right to post whatever we want. BTW - you look great too! Wear it proud! You earned it!


But I am not posting a shirtless pic. Don't want to be too douchey.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks. And for the record, it's not douchey to post them in this thread. Especially if you're female.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Well played Rocks!

Kinda hard to be proud of all the work you put in but not feel like your doing something inappropriate or boastful posting pics of your nekkid torso huh? 

I stuggled with it being 'douchy' for awhile before breaking down and putting my pic up too. 

Think I gotta delete soon though.

lol.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> But I am not posting a shirtless pic. Don't want to be too douchey.


biting my tongue


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me just say that I am sure all of the ladies out there appreciate the fact that you were all willing to sacrifice your integrity and post your douchey pics.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Most likely just something like a stack of Deca, Dbol, and sustanon. He's got the shirt so tight on the chest because he's probably started up a little set of boobs, due to not stacking with something to stop the aromatase of excess test into estrogen. I don't think I believe those are 20" arms, either.


He is very puffy looking, not toned. That is a big giveaway. Retaining a lot of water. Yet another cheater posted on TAM, hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

This was a good thread today....sorry we are all here on TAM, but good to see more survivors thriviing...some good peeps!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit- 5'2. so Im a shorty. I usually weigh around 110-115. But yeah, I hit 90 around June... Fear not. Im back to around 110. Ive had pics up before...


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Pit- 5'2. so Im a shorty. I usually weigh around 110-115. But yeah, I hit 90 around June... Fear not. Im back to around 110. Ive had pics up before...


Ha! My new romantic interest is 5'0". I'm 6'3".


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Ha! My new romantic interest is 5'0". I'm 6'3".


My H is just over 6'3.... I love it!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm 5'8, hubs is 6'. When I throw on my boots, I can look him right in the eye...I've been sporting boots a lot lately


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> I'm 5'8, hubs is 6'. When I throw on my boots, I can look him right in the eye...I've been sporting boots a lot lately


If I throw on 4" heels and stand on a stool....yep right in the eye.

And Pit Im a homely little thing and cant stand up by comparison in this thread.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> If I throw on 4" heels and stand on a stool....yep right in the eye.
> 
> And Pit Im a homely little thing and cant stand up by comparison in this thread.




So-so not true! My dear, if my preference was not men (one man).......

Think Julianne Moore sexy, Pit.. CTU is being very modest here.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

canttrustu said:


> Pit- 5'2. so Im a shorty. I usually weigh around 110-115. But yeah, I hit 90 around June... Fear not. Im back to around 110. Ive had pics up before...


90 lbs is scary small. 

Im not calling you a liar, lol. I just didnt see these rumored pics. LFTS appearently posted one too. It's cool, guess I missed 'em. deleted too quick. I'll take ur word for it.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> 90 lbs is scary small.
> 
> Im not calling you a liar, lol. I just didnt see these rumored pics. LFTS appearently posted one too. It's cool, guess I missed 'em. deleted too quick. I'll take ur word for it.


Pit - you saw my pic - just like a man - how soon we forget 

...and think about it -if we all dropped 25 lbs+, it is totally possible for anyone too - regardless of height. You don't eat for a month, the weight is going to come off.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> 90 lbs is scary small.
> 
> Im not calling you a liar, lol. I just didnt see these rumored pics. LFTS appearently posted one too. It's cool, guess I missed 'em. deleted too quick. I'll take ur word for it.


you shouldnt. Im a scary cyclops looking kind of thing. With buck teeth and a huge nose and well frankly its just sad, sir.

And youre right, it was scary small. I couldnt hold anything down. It was pretty bad. Good ole' TAM diet. Its all good now. Back to normal weight.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> you shouldnt. Im a scary cyclops looking kind of thing. With buck teeth and a huge nose and well frankly its just sad, sir.


Well except for the buck teeth and huge nose, she is rather pretty.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Pit - you saw my pic - just like a man - how soon we forget


lol. I did? No, not really. 'fraid not mama. I saw a pic for a split sec of a women in a bathing suit top?? I was on the phone (work), came back to CPU and it was gone. :-( 

It's all good though. 

CTU... 90 lbs, One eye, buck teeth AND a monsterous nose? WOW. Keeper!!.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> lol. I did? No, not really. 'fraid not mama. I saw a pic for a split sec of a women in a bathing suit top?? I was on the phone (work), came back to CPU and it was gone. :-(
> 
> It's all good though.
> 
> CTU... 90 lbs, One eye, buck teeth AND a monsterous nose? WOW. Keeper!!.


yeah, that explains it all doesnt it pit..?? Hey I'll put it up on my profile for a minute. Hurry up. 3 minutes...no bathing suit top though sorry. let me know when youre done.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

canttrustu said:


> yeah, that explains it all doesnt it pit..?? Hey I'll put it up on my profile for a minute. Hurry up. 3 minutes...no bathing suit top though sorry. let me know when youre done.


Your a damn liar, you have both your eyes and no buck teeth! False advertising. Ucan'tbetrusted. H can keep you. 

PS. Love your goatee though.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Your a damn liar, you have both your eyes and no buck teeth! False advertising. Ucan'tbetrusted. H can keep you.
> 
> PS. Love your goatee though.


hideous eh?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

canttrustu said:


> hideous eh?


No, of course not. Your beautiful. 

On a side note, it's uncanny... your H looks exactly like a friend of mine. The resemblance is amazing. I honestly had to do a double take.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> No, of course not. Your beautiful.
> 
> On a side note, it's uncanny... your H looks exactly like a friend of mine. The resemblance is amazing. I honestly had to do a double take.


Thanks! I'll do. But Julienne moore is an overstatement but very kind of LFTS.

so you have a hot friend?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> You scared me with the eek!


Awe man, I leave for a few minutes and miss all the fun.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Just post a shirtless pick Carlton and you are back in the fun!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Hey I'll put it up on my profile for a minute. Hurry up. 3 minutes...no bathing suit top though sorry. let me know when youre done.


Damn my commute!!! I missed it!

An aside, I find the best way to build muscle is to trigger myself on that last rep and just envision WW with OM. Can always seem to squeak out an extra rep or four extra miles of running.

Ahh, CWI workout.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have to trigger myself - sometimes it just happens and I just stop - like I have nothing left to give. HOWEVER - when I am on the heavy bag, I swear in my head and picture myself meeting up for the first time....I think I could punch and kick for hours then.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

In years 1-2 post-D, I went from 230 to a low of 182 (5'11") and a 4 or 5 pack (not quite a six-pack, but definition I haven't seen in decades).

I've relapsed during the last year back to 204 (took on a passion project and worked 7 days a weeks for 6 months straight - it all just blew up, but it still might bring in a couple hundred extra Ks for me next year  ) I just signed up for a 6-monmth healthy bet with my fiance -- target to lose 10% aka 21 lbs in 6 months. 

I have a large dry-erase wall calendar in the dining room where I chart a lot of events (like kid visitation). If you look at the first half of last year, my fiance and I rocked the Gym - managing to go 15 times a month for several months. We've just renewed our efforts and we're sliding back into old good habits.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Damn my commute!!! I missed it!
> 
> An aside, I find the best way to build muscle is to trigger myself on that last rep and just envision WW with OM. Can always seem to squeak out an extra rep or four extra miles of running.
> 
> Ahh, CWI workout.


You wouldnt have been able to see it anyway. Its set to only contacts. I try and only share my hideousnes with friends. You know a face only a friend could love....

And dont worry, it wasnt a bathing suit shot like LFTS. She's way cuter.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Carlton said:


> here goes. Still a work in progress and 10 pounds to go. Certainly hairier than others that have posted. You can see my abs starting to peek in around the sides, cant wait to lose the last of the belly flab and expose the washboard.
> 
> View attachment 2012


Go Carlton, go Carlton! The Full Monty 2 1997 Robert Carlyle - YouTube

(one of my all time favs - good morning TAM!)


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Go Carlton, go Carlton! The Full Monty 2 1997 Robert Carlyle - YouTube
> 
> (one of my all time favs - good morning TAM!)


Glad to be of service for you viewing pleasure. Hope you liked it.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, all those "douchy" shirtless pics have inspired me to start a home workout plan to maybe tone my upper body a bit. Lol

I want that 6-pack! 

Push-ups and sit-ups to start. Any other suggestions for me?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Jason439 said:


> Well, all those "douchy" shirtless pics have inspired me to start a home workout plan to maybe tone my upper body a bit. Lol
> 
> I want that 6-pack!
> 
> Push-ups and sit-ups to start. Any other suggestions for me?


Problem that I had was keeping motivation. I also started with push ups & situps and I set mental cues to keep myself motivated. I taped little signs up on my bathroom mirror to remind me I needed to do my situps and pushups everytime I saw the notes... 

I'm reluctant to admit this because it sounds silly in retrospect. But every pushup, I envisoned myself pushing my XW away from my heart and every situp, I pictured pulling myself up off the ground and said outloud "GET UP". I don't know why thats embarrasing to admit. But, Im sharing because it helped me.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Jason - always cardio and always lots of water. I highly recommend Insanity. I do the Cardio Resistance more than any of the workouts, even though there is a plan. If I slack off for a couple of weeks, I notice a change, so I toss that one in and in 3 days I am back to where I started.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Jason439 said:


> Well, all those "douchy" shirtless pics have inspired me to start a home workout plan to maybe tone my upper body a bit. Lol
> 
> I want that 6-pack!
> 
> Push-ups and sit-ups to start. Any other suggestions for me?


Crunches!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Problem that I had was keeping motivation. I also started with push ups & situps and I set mental cues to keep myself motivated. I taped little signs up on my bathroom mirror to remind me I needed to do my situps and pushups everytime I saw the notes...
> 
> I'm reluctant to admit this because it sounds silly in retrospect. But every pushup, I envisoned myself pushing my XW away from my heart and every situp, I pictured pulling myself up off the ground and said outloud "GET UP". I don't know why thats embarrasing to admit. But, Im sharing because it helped me.


Aw. Pit. I kickbox and every kick I made for months I said "no way" or "do this biatch" and "betcha cant do this oh powerful one..." It really pushed me to keep going. I put a pic of HIM on the wall and just pummelled the sh*t out of that bag. When I run, I talk to myself the whole time. Saying what I need to do and what wont ever be again...


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Disenchanted - I just noticed your quote....I used that one a lot early on in R to keep myself motivated. I think I even posted it on TAMS a couple of times in my multipage posts  It helps, doesn't it?

Oh - and for abs - squat, then do uppercuts, jabs, whole ab pushes - in insanity


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> Aw. Pit. I kickbox and every kick I made for months I said "no way" or "do this biatch" and "betcha cant do this oh powerful one..." It really pushed me to keep going. I put a pic of HIM on the wall and just pummelled the sh*t out of that bag. When I run, I talk to myself the whole time. Saying what I need to do and what wont ever be again...


When I am on the bag, my thoughts are "F you, f'ing biatch"....it uised to be "F you a-hole", until we got into R 

I am not normally a potty mouth...potty thoughts though - lots.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Hey Disenchanted - I just noticed your quote....I used that one a lot early on in R to keep myself motivated. I think I even posted it on TAMS a couple of times in my multipage posts  It helps, doesn't it?
> 
> Oh - and for abs - squat, then do uppercuts, jabs, whole ab pushes - in insanity


Yeah Campbell is far and away my favorite author, he helps a lot. Been too busy reading infidelity and divorced father self help books and need to get back to some Campbell soon.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, so add crunches and some Cardio. Can do both. There's a running track around the corner. Problem is, I haven't given up the smokes yet. Pack a day most days. Guess ill have to start the running very slowly.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

I still smoke. I find that if I can get through the first 10 minutes of running and concentrate on my breathing more than anything else (meditation type breathing, count to 4 on inhale count to 5 on exhale and repeat) that the difficulty in breathing becomes less and less.

It's weird how that works, it's all mental. 10 minutes in it feels like I can't go any farther but 30 minutes in and I'm fine! It's all in the breathing control and concentration for me.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> I still smoke. I find that if I can get through the first 10 minutes of running and concentrate on my breathing more than anything else (meditation type breathing, count to 4 on inhale count to 5 on exhale and repeat) that the difficulty in breathing becomes less and less.
> 
> It's weird how that works, it's all mental. 10 minutes in it feels like I can't go any farther but 30 minutes in and I'm fine! It's all in the breathing control and concentration for me.


Chantex. 16 years of smoking, haven't looked back.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Quitting smoking is on my list. Just have to get through this chit storm first!

Tried Zyban years ago and it worked. I couldn't handle the mood swings and "dream-like" state I was in while taking it. Cold Turkey has worked well for me too. 

My problem is having the occasional cigar after being off the cigs. Gets me hooked again. Stupid I know.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Jason439 said:


> Quitting smoking is on my list. Just have to get through this chit storm first!
> 
> Tried Zyban years ago and it worked. I couldn't handle the mood swings and "dream-like" state I was in while taking it. Cold Turkey has worked well for me too.
> 
> My problem is having the occasional cigar after being off the cigs. Gets me hooked again. Stupid I know.


Same boat. Had quit smoking for a year when OM offered me one (pre dday), which started me up again (creepy, I know).

Allen Carr has helped me not smoke more than any other method. I will not trade my addiction for a different addiction. Quitting is on my short list, but think I'll wait for D to be final before doing it. The terrible little coffin nails have been my best friend many a time lately.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Alan Carr's book is on my night stand. It helped me the last time I quit. 

I'm like you. Once the dust has settled from my separation and then Divorce, I will quit smoking. 

I just don't want to put all the weight back on. I hit 250 the first time I quit. Gross to say the least.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

BTW, that is creepy with when the OM gave you a smoke.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

He called me last night and left a long winded apology message on my voicemail!

Said he was so sorry from the bottom of his heart and that he never intended for that to happen and that he feels awful. 

Sorry for threadjack, but this is an unexpected development that I'm trying to cope wtih.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Chew some gum, guys....smokers breath - not a chick magnet. I challenge you to trade your smokes for gum. Buy a 5 lb box of Chiklets and carry it around  If the gum isn't doing it, drink water every time you have an urge - will do your body good and soon you will be peeing so much you won't have a hand available to hold a cig


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> He called me last night and left a long winded apology message on my voicemail!
> 
> Said he was so sorry from the bottom of his heart and that he never intended for that to happen and that he feels awful.
> 
> Sorry for threadjack, but this is an unexpected development that I'm trying to cope wtih.


What's going on with him these days? He was a friend? any idea why he would do that? Is he in the process of losing anything?


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess he's carrying around some guilt. So be it. POS is a POS as far as I'm concerned. 

I'm sure the Karma bus will hit him pretty hard if it already hasn't. 

I'm looking forward to the day I expose my WW and her POSBF. Right now is too early and it would make matters worse. Besides its a dish best served cold anyway. 

Back to the weight loss and 6-pack discussions now! Lol


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Team Beachbody Insanity Workout Program - Shaun T - YouTube


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Terry Crews Old Spice Muscle Music - YouTube


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Disenchanted said:


> Terry Crews Old Spice Muscle Music - YouTube


Love it!

How about this.....

Fat Man Ballerina and Female Body Builder - YouTube


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Jason439 said:


> Well, all those "douchy" shirtless pics have inspired me to start a home workout plan to maybe tone my upper body a bit. Lol
> 
> I want that 6-pack!
> 
> Push-ups and sit-ups to start. Any other suggestions for me?


A six pack is primarily a function of two elements: 1) low body fat in the 10% or less range; 2) genetics.

Do you have a barbell or dumbells at home?


----------



## MysticMouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Also chasing the six pack dream. Look at musclehack.com


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> A six pack is primarily a function of two elements: 1) low body fat in the 10% or less range; 2) genetics.
> 
> Do you have a barbell or dumbells at home?


Don't have any weights at home yet. Thinking of getting some though. Why?

I used to do a lot of upper body free weights in my late 20's early 30's. I'm hoping to get those "pipes" again. 

Not sure what my body fat % is either.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Richard Simmons from his 20th Anniversay release of Sweatin - YouTube

Oh yeah baby!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Jason439 said:


> Don't have any weights at home yet. Thinking of getting some though. Why?
> 
> I used to do a lot of upper body free weights in my late 20's early 30's. I'm hoping to get those "pipes" again.
> 
> Not sure what my body fat % is either.


Just look at your belly. If you can pinch an inch, you are over 10%, same as me.

If you can't see the muscles in your abs, too much fat, same as me.

I think that is a good indicator.

I am not doing anything near what I did in my 20's and early 30's,(1.5 hours a day, 6 days a week) but I am getting good results. I wind up doing a lot more cardio these days to get the weight off. My warm up is dumbbells and crunches, for 30 minutes followed by 30 minutes of running, all followed by a protein shake(this is key for good results and muscle repair). Running really helps with abs and back too.

I like the dumbbells because they are small, don't need a bench for most stuff, and make you work your arms a lot harder than a bar.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Got back into the gym with a trainer and all 6 months prior to divorcing my H, not knowing that he was a WS yet. The deterioration of the marriage and 4 years of ultimatums every 6 months gave me the cue that things were never going to change. I had a wonderful friend who encouraged me because she was older and getting back into shape. Lost 29 pounds in 1 year (142 lbs to 113 lbs). However we were supposed to be reconciling during the divorce when I found out about the other women...I dropped 10 pounds (103 lbs) in 2 weeks from the state of shock I was in...It took me a while to even gain back 1 lb after that. The route I found to weight loss was to limit the whites (salt, sugar, flour etc.), switch to Splenda (doesn't have Aspertame)- no sugar (responsible for belly fat), no dairy, limit carbs to a tablespoon if possibe per day. Lots of protein, berries, salads, exercise and always read the calorie/sugar/carb label before buying. I wanted to eat to live and stop living to eat (to control my emotions). I also went for spa treatments etc., had a great time discovering me. Hope this helps someone


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, add me to the douchey list. If OnTheRocks and Disenchanted have the guts to rock what they’ve worked so hard on….so do I.

After I found out that STBXW was cheating I went from 175 to 162 in a matter of 3 weeks….the infidelity diet. I tend to be on the thin side naturally but the stress was so great that I couldn’t eat, sleep, or think straight.

I realized how I was physically falling apart…fast. I started working out with free weights 45 minutes, 4 nights a week…split routine and eating right again…something I hadn’t been able to do since D day #1. Within about 6 months I looked better then I had in years. Now it is part of my lifestyle again.

Currently I am up to about 185 on my 6ft frame. I am proud of what I’ve been able to accomplish in the last 2 years. It is hard work but I enjoy it. I don’t think I look too bad for a man of 50.

My STBXW still lives in my home until the D is final in January. Funny thing, I originally started this as part of a vain attempt win her back during a year long false R, but I don't do it for her anymore…I do it for me...but she has noticed. I must admit to shamelessly walking around in front of her, with little on, just to let her see what she lost. 

Hopefully, some day a nice, single, honest woman will notice as well.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Dang, hope I look that good when I am your age. You look great.

Not in a gay way or anything...


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Carlton...understood. Since I have to start over again I'm gonna need any advantage I can get!

Her POSOM was 8 years younger then me. For a while I felt as if I was in competition with the a*****e!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Decimated said:


> Well, add me to the douchey list. If OnTheRocks and Disenchanted have the guts to rock what they’ve worked so hard on….so do I.
> 
> After I found out that STBXW was cheating I went from 175 to 162 in a matter of 3 weeks….the infidelity diet. I tend to be on the thin side naturally but the stress was so great that I couldn’t eat, sleep, or think straight.
> 
> ...


Like a very fine wine.......wowwwwwwwww!:smthumbup:


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Decimated said:


> Well, add me to the douchey list. If OnTheRocks and Disenchanted have the guts to rock what they’ve worked so hard on…..................


Really nice work Decimated, really nice.

Keep it up! The payoff is huge.


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

Decimated said:


> Thanks Carlton...understood. Since I have to start over again I'm gonna need any advantage I can get!
> 
> Her POSOM was 8 years younger then me. For a while I felt as if I was in competition with the a*****e!


You *were* competing with an a$$hole. He was banging your wife.

My POSOM makes twice what I make, and I make plenty. He is not as in shape as me but otherwise has many of the same features of me, he is 6 years my senior. A filthy player who takes advantage of married women. My wife is finding out that I was the best bet after all. I am in way better shape than I have been in years. I am also her husband and the father of her kids. Finally, she is realizing what she is giving up, too late.

She is certainly looking my way, I am turning my nose up at her.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Carlton said:


> You *were* competing with an a$$hole. He was banging your wife.
> 
> My POSOM makes twice what I make, and I make plenty. He is not as in shape as me but otherwise has many of the same features of me, he is 6 years my senior. A filthy player who takes advantage of married women. My wife is finding out that I was the best bet after all. I am in way better shape than I have been in years. I am also her husband and the father of her kids. Finally, she is realizing what she is giving up, too late.
> 
> She is certainly looking my way, I am turning my nose up at her.


My stbxw's posom made a fraction of what I do so hers was a classic affair down in that respect. That doesn't make me feel any better. He did start working out when their affair started so he was in decent shape...typical cheater motivation. He could have never kept my stbxw in the lifestyle she is accustom to. She thought she could have everything...a loving, devoted husband and good provider as well as her party boy posom. Now she will have neither.


----------



## N_chanted (Nov 11, 2012)

i'm still in the process of getting into shape. Since March, when i moved out, i have lost 64lbs. i am now in a size 4 or 6 depending on who makes it. i've started working out with my diet too, but having a harder time there, due to underlying physical injuries that apparently didnt heal right. 

so, it's slow going, but i continue. 

i do feel way better about how i look. i had to buy new clothes and that made me feel good too. and of course WH isnt telling me i'm a fat pig anymore.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

A year out I'm still some 12lbs short of my pre-Dday weight. I eat well, exercise and supplement with protein, but recovery is slow.


----------

